# Too attached?



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky has been pretty unsocial lately. He used to be ok, but never real warm and fuzzy with strangers, just people he knows really well. But when I'm around or Daddy, he's not as warm and fuzzy with people. He tends to be anxious and I think it's because he thinks we are going to leave him there. Things have gotten worse since we left him with our dear friends to go to California for a long weekend. He loves our friends and gets very excited to see them. They take the BEST care of him and spoil him so much. He gets so excited whenever we go to my daughter's house or my friend's house, but then he's barking at me to pick him up. Today the grandkids came in with my daughter and he barked at me. Even my daughter says, it looks like he's happier to see you. (I was gone for a while, but had been home about 20 minutes before they arrived.)

Last week I was at my daughter's house and he wouldn't leave me alone, even followed me to the bathroom and had to come in with me. Yesterday a friend came over and spoke to him in such a sweet voice and he let her pet him but stayed away mostly. 

I don't know what to do...does anyone have any suggestions or feedback?

Forgot to mention...he likes to sleep next to me now, not on me like he used to...could be because it's warmer now. And it seems like he is pretty independent when I'm home. At night when we are watching TV, he lies near both of us. My husband plays with him a lot and he loves that. With me he lies next to me...is so happy to see me. I do play with him but not as much and as long as my husband does.When we are walking...he cannot see me go in another direction if my hubby has him. At garage sales he will bark like crazy if I walk away.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Diane, Rocky sounds like such a sweetheart...a true Mama's boy for sure :wub: Bailey is VERY similar to Rocky in that he is extremely attached to me and does not let me get out of sight at all. However, he is always very excited and happy to see strangers and is very friendly with them...but he does need me to be right there with him. Last weekend, we went to a family dinner with tons of little kids around...and Bailey was very tolerant and friendly with them, but kept coming back to climb up on my lap and make sure I was still there. 

Bailey is very clingy to me and does not let anyone else hold him when he's with me...and he would go bonkers if I walked away. I don't mind him being like this...except I know if I ever wanted to go through the Canine Good Citizen certification with him, this would definitely be a problem. 

So I'm in the same boat as you...interested in what suggestions others may have!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Well I have no advice to give because my Bailey girl is the same way. She is social when she wants to be. She also follows me every where including the bathroom. I really dont mind it makes me feel special.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Remember that we're their "security" and the person they trust most in the world. If I take all 3 girls with me, then they have safety with each other, but if I have 1 alone (or if they are only fluffs), then it's normal for them to stick close to you. If you weren't there and left them with your friends or your daughter, etc. Rocky or Bailey (boy) or Bailey (girl) would be fine. They're truly not agressive with people and like other people, but they LOVE you. They're out of their home and their comfort zone and so it's normal for them to want to be close to you.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*Just like kids...he made a liar out of me tonight...*

I was outside with Rocky and my two granddaughters. Two women and two dogs were walking across the street. Rocky was on his leash, but pulled me over to the two women. He was wagging his tail and going right up to the Havanese and the women said that usually the other dog, the Bischon is very unfriendly...hence the name Sassy. But Sassy liked Rocky and the Havanese was very friendly and both dogs were very calm. Rocky was not afraid of them at all...I was so proud of him. The women were gushing over him and he LOVED IT!! 

What the ______? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Lynn...you are always my common sense. :blush:



Lacie's Mom said:


> Remember that we're their "security" and the person they trust most in the world. If I take all 3 girls with me, then they have safety with each other, but if I have 1 alone (or if they are only fluffs), then it's normal for them to stick close to you. If you weren't there and left them with your friends or your daughter, etc. Rocky or Bailey (boy) or Bailey (girl) would be fine. They're truly not agressive with people and like other people, but they LOVE you. They're out of their home and their comfort zone and so it's normal for them to want to be close to you.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I posted an update in this thread. Rocky must be like Bailey...because he was social tonight..guess it's on his terms. I don't mind it, but sometimes it is embarrassing because people want to pet him and he's not interested in allowing them. But tonight....a whole other story!:HistericalSmiley:



bailey02 said:


> Well I have no advice to give because my Bailey girl is the same way. She is social when she wants to be. She also follows me every where including the bathroom. I really dont mind it makes me feel special.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Well thanks...that makes me feel a lot better. Tonight it was a different story with Rocky...see my other post in this thread. Still shaking my head, but happy!:chili:



Bailey&Me said:


> Diane, Rocky sounds like such a sweetheart...a true Mama's boy for sure :wub: Bailey is VERY similar to Rocky in that he is extremely attached to me and does not let me get out of sight at all. However, he is always very excited and happy to see strangers and is very friendly with them...but he does need me to be right there with him. Last weekend, we went to a family dinner with tons of little kids around...and Bailey was very tolerant and friendly with them, but kept coming back to climb up on my lap and make sure I was still there.
> 
> Bailey is very clingy to me and does not let anyone else hold him when he's with me...and he would go bonkers if I walked away. I don't mind him being like this...except I know if I ever wanted to go through the Canine Good Citizen certification with him, this would definitely be a problem.
> 
> So I'm in the same boat as you...interested in what suggestions others may have!


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Chloe is the same way. I like that she loves me so much, but I don't want her to be sad when I'm not with her. I work from home and take Chloe with me wherever she's allowed so we're together probably more than normal. I'd love some advise also.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi, Dianne! Rocky-boy sounds like a normal Maltese to me. Mine behave in a similar fashion although now that I have two, they feel more secure since they also have each other. My Lily is more social than Rose, but she can be shy around strangers until she gets to know them. I'm the same way. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> I was outside with Rocky and my two granddaughters. Two women and two dogs were walking across the street. Rocky was on his leash, but pulled me over to the two women. He was wagging his tail and going right up to the Havanese and the women said that usually the other dog, the Bischon is very unfriendly...hence the name Sassy. But Sassy liked Rocky and the Havanese was very friendly and both dogs were very calm. Rocky was not afraid of them at all...I was so proud of him. The women were gushing over him and he LOVED IT!!
> 
> What the ______? :HistericalSmiley:


That's too cute, Dianne! :wub: I'm glad he enjoyed meeting the other dogs and ladies! You have nothing to worry about with Rocky...sounds like he is friendly and sweet with others but just LOVES being with his Mama...nothing wrong with that! :wub:


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Dianne, Max is the same way with me. He is my shadow where I go he goes. Thats why they are such a companion dog. But on the couch he never wants to be up there he wants to be on the floor, in bed he is up against me like glue...lol He is not a snuggler at all, I wish he was but I sometimes think its because he has insecurity and he thinks I am going to leave him alone...but thats my fault I didn't properly train him...But I only work 3 days and he is with me mostly...good grief.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

They love to keep us on our toes don't they  

He loves his Mummy :tender: don't have any suggestions for you though. Lola is the same, only she is a hugger too, a little less on hot days but she wants to touch or be on me a at all times indoors. I can't remember the last time I went to the bathroom alone


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

lynda, I also forgot to mention..last night I had the air on and it was getting cold, so I put his favorite throw on me. He walked right over and laid on top of me and went to sleep. I noticed from early on that Rocky didn't like to go to strangers. He'd prefer if I held him and the stranger petted him. But they always ask if they can hold him, so I have to explain. Yes insecurity without their Mommys. Glad Rocky is not so different after all. After hearing about some of the more friendly outgoing dogs...I thought Rocky was out of the norm. Guess he's right in the middle, LOL.

Oh Max, you are such a cutie potootie and a Mama's boy too. :wub:



malteseboy22 said:


> Dianne, Max is the same way with me. He is my shadow where I go he goes. Thats why they are such a companion dog. But on the couch he never wants to be up there he wants to be on the floor, in bed he is up against me like glue...lol He is not a snuggler at all, I wish he was but I sometimes think its because he has insecurity and he thinks I am going to leave him alone...but thats my fault I didn't properly train him...But I only work 3 days and he is with me mostly...good grief.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> They love to keep us on our toes don't they
> 
> He loves his Mummy :tender: don't have any suggestions for you though. Lola is the same, only she is a hugger too, a little less on hot days but she wants to touch or be on me a at all times indoors. I can't remember the last time I went to the bathroom alone


:HistericalSmiley:That's so funny!!...I had forgot to mention he follows me in the bathroom all the time at home too, except if I go in my Master bedroom bathroom at night because George is home, so he's ok with that.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

All night I kept telling him I was so proud of him...I feel like he past a milestone!B)




Bailey&Me said:


> That's too cute, Dianne! :wub: I'm glad he enjoyed meeting the other dogs and ladies! You have nothing to worry about with Rocky...sounds like he is friendly and sweet with others but just LOVES being with his Mama...nothing wrong with that! :wub:


----------

